# Dust Respirator suggestions



## EBreindel (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello,
Over the last year I have been spending more and more time in my modest garage shop. I thoroughly enjoy woodworking but am concerned. I have an extensive history of allergies, asthma, and sinus issues. Until now, I have simply been using the cheap disposable face masks available at the big box stores. As I start to spend more time in my shop I was looking for a more permanent and more effective solution. I am seeking advice from more knowledgeable individuals about what they have used and found effective. I just had sinus surgery and do not want to jeopardize the results. I am looking for something that would be comfortable for long periods of time and will not fog up safety glasses. There are so many options available its kind of overwhelming. Thank you for your help.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

I spent over 30 years donning a respirator at work, I've worn quite a few. For my woodworking needs I wear a 3M model - 3M Large Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator 7503/37083(AAD). I like it because it is light and with little to no resistance on exhalation, fits me well and cleans easily. Also there is a very wide selection of high quality filters available for this model depending on the task at hand, e.g. organic vapors, dust etc.. I use these for dust, 3M 2097 P100 Particulate Filter with Organic Vapor Relief. Make sure whatever you buy fits your face well - if it does not it will leak and you may as well not wear one at all. You may have to kiss a lot of toads before you find the size that fits you well.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I use a 3M™ Half Facepiece Respirator Assembly 6291/07002(AAD) with the same P100 filets as OnhillWW and it seals very well. I have even turned eastern red cedar before and not been able to smell it at all until i took my respirator off.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 3M and the Elipse P100. I prefer the Elipse, as it's lighter, more comfortable and more compact.

Popular Woodworking has some good info/reviews on it as well:
This one is from 2014: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/elipse-p100-respirator-first-impressions

This one is from yesterday, by the same writer: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/non-anarchists-gift-guide


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I second the Eclipse. Don't expect when wearing it to look as cool as the guy in the photo though.


----------



## EBreindel (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you so much. Great information.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> Don t expect when wearing it to look as cool as the guy in the photo though.
> 
> - RichTaylor


So true! My daughter calls me Purple Superman. My wife laughs at me.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

To reemphasize what onhillww said, the fit is what counts. There are several good brands (I like the 3m and the North models) and you want one with changeable filters. We were required to have annual "fit tests" to make sure we had the right size. (Tip, medium seemed to cover about 2/3s of the 450 folks or so in our plant). The problem you'll have is that no one will want you trying their masks on for fit, and thne try to sell them to someone else…so it may be a task to get there.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I use my 3M 7500 series constantly. Comes in three sizes. I use the P100 filters. Wear it hours at a time and often forget to remove it even when not needed.

I like how I can put on other types of filters. I made good use of that using contact cement while laminating some counter top. I was dumbfounded how well that worked.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

the elipse p100 is one of the best I have used. Doesn't fog up safety glasses and is pretty comfortable. I even used it while welding around lead paint but that"s a different filter.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Do you still need to wear a dust respirator if you use a shop vac with your tools or have a dust collector?

How much do box fan w/filters work as a temporary thing?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Do you still need to wear a dust respirator if you use a shop vac with your tools or have a dust collector?
> 
> How much do box fan w/filters work as a temporary thing?
> 
> - LucasWoods


My feeling is if you have to use a box fan or any other ambient air filter, the dust is already going in your lungs.
Unless the dust collector is good enough to capture it at the source, a dust mask is highly recommended.


----------

